# Wolf Tags, Anyone....?



## Goatress (Feb 4, 2011)

Anyone on this board drawing wolf tags in ID or MT this year? Just curious. Wolf season is on now in ID. Would like to hear results, if any.... thanks.


----------



## RuffusWI (Aug 18, 2011)

That's a dream here in Northern WI. D*mn Gov. Locals do what they gotta do...:flame:


----------



## Goatress (Feb 4, 2011)

I heard on a Facebook page they already have 30 or so wolves bagged in Idaho. God knows, they could take ten times that number and still leave behind enough to do the job.


----------



## Beef11 (Feb 2, 2006)

You have to buy a tag? I thought you just bought a tag after, if you wanted to stuff one of the ones you shot.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I think a breeding pair should be released in Central Park NYC. Those city people should get the joy of experinceing them like us country folks.

I pratiac the 3 s'es. Don't even tell your wife some day she may decide not to be any longer.

 Al


----------



## unioncreek (Jun 18, 2002)

The last I heard the number is closer to 40 and that was last week. With hunting season just getting going I'm sure there will be quite a few more. 

Bobg


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

35 as of right now.

http://fishandgame.idaho.gov/public/hunt/?getpage=121


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

alleyyooper said:


> I think a breeding pair should be released in Central Park NYC. Those city people should get the joy of experinceing them like us country folks.
> 
> I pratiac the 3 s'es. Don't even tell your wife some day she may decide not to be any longer.
> 
> Al


They spotted a coyote once in central park and ran the poor thing to death trying to save it. Turn loose a whole pack, send some to DC too they would look good standing next to the washington monument.


----------



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

They are part of the total picture for a good envirionment for everyone. They have more good to add to a total ecosystem than most realize. The loss of all the trees in yellowstone was due to the fact that the wolves were eliminated....the wolves are back and so is the new growth....think that makes no sence?

I think they can grow some more....we have the best govenor in this state. I'm able to CC now because of him....Just cause Turkeys are in season now, I don't shoot a hen with poults either....just cause you can, doesen't make it right, in my opinion.... cheers!


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

brownegg said:


> They are part of the total picture for a good envirionment for everyone. They have more good to add to a total ecosystem than most realize. The loss of all the trees in yellowstone was due to the fact that the wolves were eliminated....the wolves are back and so is the new growth....think that makes no sence?


I'd like to see something to back up that claim. And I hadn't heard that all the trees were gone in Yellowstone. Every time I have visited, there seemed to be plenty of trees.


----------



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

Afternoon Ed.... here is a video and article well worth watching and reading. Were all in this together.

http://www.pbs.org/wnet/nature/epis...-the-wolves/reintroduction-of-the-wolves/213/


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

brown egg
it's not that the LOCAL people want to eradicate the wolves (well maybe the introduced large canadians but not the native medium sized rocky mountain timbers) because they do want wolves in the *WILDERNESS*. what people don't want is for them to untouchable and allowed to grow beyond a healthy population that the environment can support (which is where we are right now). the root of the local animosity is that the wolves are an introduced NON NATIVE type that is MUCH larger & MUCH more aggressive than the original type AND they have been allowed to grow to more than 6X the number the USF&W said the population would be required to reach before the states would take over management. the most infuriating part of the whole situation is that it is the legal actions of people that don't have to live with them that have caused the most problems. by not turning over the management when they were supposed to, the fed & the AR whackos have caused massive depressions of big game populations over a huge area of 3 states.


----------



## RuffusWI (Aug 18, 2011)

Too many ignorant folks out there. Wolfs are a problem in a modern world. sorry to burst your bubbles. The liberial media again programing minds.
Watch this movie: http://cryingwolfmovie.com/


----------

